
Automakers Tackle the Massive Security Challenges of Connected Vehicles - prostoalex
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/06/26/automakers-tackle-the-massive-security-challenges-of-connected-vehicles/
======
newman314
This just sounds like a massively bad idea. It would likely be akin to taking
the worse possible scenarios from autonomous and traditional cars and
combining them.

I don't see where there has been thought given to older vehicles? Or are older
vehicles required to retrofit this.

What happens when someone driving an older car exhibits abnormal behavior
(because some people don't drive like erratically) and it gets close to a
bunch of V2V enabled cars? Would that potentially cause a chain reaction as
avoidance algorithms kick in and alert/intervene??

